# Durabond failure-delaminating



## HRS (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey guys, Skimming an entire house with old texture on drywall.Guardz rolled onto the old texture to seal. Durabond 90 on the first coat, plus 3 on final coat. I have done six rooms so far with no issues. The durabond 90 fell off the ceiling in the living room, two hours after I second coated the ceiling with plus3. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## HRS (Jun 16, 2019)

Pic1


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

is durabond recommended for skimming?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe that area was already pealing off the ceiling “ lost bond” before even priming it.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Did the Gardz layer peel off with the mud? Or did it remain adhered to the wall/ ceiling? Whenever I have had a similar delam problem, often it was because there was dust on the surface that needed to be washed and sponged off prior to primer or sealing. Sometimes if there has been water damage, the old paint has already delaminated off the old degraded texture. Nothing applied over the top of this will ever adhere it back to original state. Needs to be removed first before proceeding .


----------

